# Chances of twins again



## tabitha561

What are my chances of getting pregnant with twins again? I was pregnant with twins and experience vanishing twin syndrome. We would def like to have a brother or sister for DD prob not anytime soon maybe a year or so.


----------



## knitbit

I don't know the statistics, but congrats on your little girl.


----------



## Nut_Shake

Congrats on your princess :) I don't know the chances, if you have twins in your family then they would be higher than those who had twins randomly (like me!) I'm not too sure, however I have met a few ladies on here who have more than one set of twins! Xx


----------



## twinmummy06

Congratulations on your little girl, and sorry for your loss :hugs:
I think your chances would depend on what type of twins your set was. Identical are a fluke of natural, but having fraternal twins increases your chances of having fraternals again (not sure on the exact stats though?). And other factors like age, family history, and probably others im too tired to remember, increase the chance fraternals.


----------



## tabitha561

They were faternal.... i have a feeling that the other one was a boy for some reason... There are twins in my family on my mothers side. I just read something that i have a 1 in 5 or something to have twins again... i would love to have twins.


----------



## LorettaClaire

My daughter was a twin and we lost one at 9/10 weeks and we are now expecting twins again! 

First set were fraternal and these are identical so they were a bit of a fluke really lol x


----------



## AmandaAnn

I'd think if twins run on your mother's side you probably hyperovulate so would have a higher than normal chance of twins...but don't know how much higher.

My twins were conceived on Clomid and I also wonder if I were to take Clomid again and it obviously caused me to hyperovulate, what the chances would be of it happening again. 

:)


----------



## Onemoretime5

I was pregnant with twins with my last child 7 years ago, i lost one twin at 12 weeks. Here I am 7 years later preggo with twins again :)


----------

